# Purchasing on-line golf products???



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

How many of you buy golf products on-line? Are there any specific products you wouldn't buy on-line?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The question of buying online is not so much a question of what, but where. 

If you buy from recognized dealers, the products you get will be genuine, but if you see prices that are extremely low while the well known companies are still selling it for a lot more, it has to be a fake. Unfortunately, some of the sellers of counterfeit clubs are simply selling their fakes at prices very close, but slightly under, the prices the legitimate dealers are selling them for. It makes it harder to know who is dealing fakes. The best thing to do is, call the manufacturer's head office and simply ask is the company is a licensed dealer for their brand. If not, stay away.

As far as specific items I'm hesitant to buy online, it's mostly clothes. For example, I wear an XXL or XXXL shirt depending whether the brand runs large or small, so I hesitate to buy anything without a reasonable return policy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to attach on to Dennis. Seldom due I buy online, so my purchases are based on research as to where to buy for the best price and a specific product.


----------



## Rezsdg4fsa (Aug 9, 2012)

lol

Thanks for your post.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

huuummmm! I need to go back to school,


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Back to school?

The one thing I always buy online are golf shoes. In the first place, nobody stocks a size 14 shoe that I need. Secondly, I know Footjoys fit me and run very consistently through their different lines, so I have a lot of confidence ordering them over the web.


----------

